# wild camp spots in saundersfoot, tenby, wisemans bridge area?



## weekend warrior (Mar 16, 2014)

hi all,
its our 10 year anniversary this year and im planning on taking a trip back to where we met in saundersfoot but staying in the camper. it will be a bit special for us both to wake up close to the beach around this area,
anyone know of any decent quiet spots around here? ive seen the poi in amoroth but would ideally love to be at wisemans bridge if possible. i know of a carpark just down the road from the wisemans bridge inn but cant see if there is any (no overnight parking) signs here on google earth. any help or suggestions would be great!

cheers 
martin.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 16, 2014)

We wild camped on the sea front at Wisemans  Bridge last year, as you drive along the front away from the pub towards Sandersfoot just after you turn the bend there is a ramp going down to the beach left hand side of that as you are facing the sea there's a small patch of gravel. You can fit 2 vans on there if its in summer you have to leave room for the ice scream van. He parks next to the wall. We have wilded there a few times in the past but not in the school summer break.


----------



## weekend warrior (Mar 17, 2014)

hi annie,
thanks very much! that info is great! i had seen this patch on google earth and wondered if it was ok there. im thinking of going down just after the kids go back in september to avoid the hoards of people/kids lol. most likley i will be arriving late and departing very early so i think this spot will be just fine for us. its been 10 years since we have been here and i didnt have a camper or know about wilding so i wasnt really looking with my wilding eye lol. 
thanks again
martin.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 17, 2014)

*good*

Hope you have a great time we stayed 3days and the food in the pub is really good and the locals are quite friendly to wilders.


----------



## madria (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Martin - There is a new car park being completed at Coppet  Hall - some sort of viewing area/cafe building  between Wisemans/Saundersfoot, signs for a Motorhome parking area are up already, not sure of exact details/completion date or access  but it was well on the way to completion in February, that maybe worth looking into if you cannot get on the small area at Wisemans bridge.  Maybe someone from the area will be able to give an update.   Have a great time its a lovely area

Mick


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 17, 2014)

*99% cert*

When we were there last year half the new car park was open and I am 99% sure that the brand new signs that gave you the parking charges had a list of bylaws said no overnighting and the MH bays are just for daytime parking. Unless anyone knows differently. It used to be a private carpark all gravel and grass and it was a few quid all day and then locked with a barrier at night.


----------



## weekend warrior (Mar 18, 2014)

hi madria,
that sounds excellent! i knew about that carpark from when we were last down there but also knew of the gate being closed up at night, thats why i thought its a no go. but this new news on motorhome parking is interesting, would love to know if you could stay overnight there, worth invesigating more i think! the reality is probably as annie says about daytime parking only but i have my fingers crossed.
the coast around saundersfoot is truly amazing, just one of the reasons im planning on a trip down that way, lets just hope the carpark will be one for all of us to enjoy, not just the daytime visitors.

many thanks 
martin.


----------



## Dutchie51 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all, we stayed at the Wiseman's bay area a few night ago. It was absolutely stunning!! The patch of gravel mentioned in this thread, just passed Wiseman's Inn pub when you drive towards Saundersfoot, is still being used for wild camping. It was occupied when we got there, but there was a little space right before the patch of gravel on the left side of the road, so facing the ramp going down towards the beach. That's where we stayed for the night. There is a caravan park just around the corner opposite the pub, and you can buy shower tokens for a pound at the little shop...


----------

